# Choooey can I come in?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just to let all those asking where I am or have I shuffled off this mortal coil!..

It started when I got my Achilles tendon infected, I went to the drop in A&E and they gave me some crutches, as we got back to the caravan I had to go up the3 steps to the balcony when the wind blew me backwards and to stop me falling I grabbed the handrail which resulted in me ripping my Quads in my thigh, I went to Hull Royal to have them repaired on the 25th of June the weekend my son got married at our local Church, so the bank of dad paid but dad couldn't go!.

Shuffling!

Well to be honest I shuffled off 4 times, 3 on the hospital crash trolley as they run down to the theatre with all my hospital notes flying about and once on the table when they chucked me on to the operating table to put a temporary pace maker wire in, resulting in the surgeon piercing my heart in all the panic!...

It turned out the reason I have been feeling crap was not the medication I am having for my cancer but a bug in my blood which was chomping away at my heart eating my Aorta valve away, resulting 
in being on anti biotic's every four hours through the day and night for the last 2 months to stop the new valve from being infected, I started twitching over my body and as I went to the doctor he sent me to Hull Royal to see what was wrong

I had to go back down to have the temporary pace maker wire repositioned as it was in the wrong place, having some one fiddle about inside you on your heart without any thing to knock you out was an agonising experience I don't want again, except I went through it again even worse as they had to drain fluid off my heart which couldn't pump properly w ith all the fluid round it... Now that hurt as they put drains in my heart.

Next my left lung filled up with fluid, 2.5 litres which resulted in the surgeon sticking a drain in my lung, also without any anaesthetic except on the outside as the cut a hole for the pipe.

So that is where I have been, as to be quite honest this is the first time I have fired up the computer and had over 1500 e mails waiting, I had a quick look and noticed a couple off Barry and Wakk44 Steve and Sharon have visited me in Castle Hill Hospital and kept up to date via Sandra and past on anything relevant...

ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Apart from that Ray, how do you feel? :wink2:

I know you are in good spirits as Wakk has been keeping me informed. Hope you are soon feeling more or less back to normal.

One small consolation to bring a sardonic smile to your face. You were dead right about VS!!! :frown2:

Best wishes

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome back Ray, from the dead apparently :smile2:


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You never have done anything by half, glad you are still going.

cabby


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Nice to hear from you again.


.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good grief Ray, you've been awfully greedy about the traumas!!

So glad to hear you've weathered it all and you're in great form. Welcome back.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Blimey Ray!!!

Welcome back, and hope you're feeling reasonably OK now.


Chris


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

And I thought I had been through it!

Glad to hear you're alive and kicking, get well soon, please.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I know what you've been up to........ I'm surprised no-one noticed it.....

You have been trying to see if the NHS really could cope with lots of things all at once....

At least when you watch "Casualty" now you will be able to say "Been there, got that, done that...." whenever the music gets more stressed.....

I am delighted to hear that you have come through it all, presumably the aortic valve degradation will mean some modifications to your life style?

Seriously though, it sounds like you have really been through the mill, but at least they did not drain your sense of humour out or your love of life when they emptied your pericardial cavity......

Glad to see you back on here and I would agree with the comment above about VS.......

Best wishes, I hope your continued recovery goes well,

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wahay! Welcome back Ray. I should point out though that there is a thread on Fruitcakes about you. Someone heard you had clocked off so they have been pretty busy organising a massive pi$$ up in your honour. Some of them will be greatly disappointed so I suggest you head over there at some point and apologise. 

You have missed all sorts. 

Britain voted to leave the EU but then didnt  It will take you until 2020 to go through that thread.
I Kayaked around Scotland and was attacked by a Killer Seal
Tuggers shut down half of Devon when his remote control plane (the tenth one) crashed into a major power plant
and lots more.

Seriously though, so pleased your back with us.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

There's a rumour going round (i.e. Barry said it) that you've been on female hormones and that you're growing boobs. Someone (can't remember who) was asking if you might be available for dating?

Anyway, if the NHS run out of money and we can't get our hangnails fixed, we know who to blame.

Wishing you a steady recovery back to health.

P.S. Don't watch any of Bazza's music videos or you'll have a major relapse!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> There's a rumour going round (i.e. Barry said it) that* you've been on female hormones and that you're growing boobs*. Someone (can't remember who) was asking if you might be available for dating?
> 
> Anyway, if the NHS run out of money and we can't get our hangnails fixed, we know who to blame.
> 
> ...


Its true. Apparently he can no longer reverse a car or throw a cricket ball properly either.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Its true. Apparently he can no longer reverse a car or throw a cricket ball properly either.


So nothing's changed then .......?>:grin2::wink2:

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you have given the good old NHS a thorough trial. I think it is job done and you can retire now.


Glad you are back here with us


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome back Ray   so basically you've had a bit of a lazy time time off then   look forward to your posts again


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Its true. Apparently he can no longer reverse a car or throw a cricket ball properly either.


Don't forget talking bollacks all the time but I always did 0 ...

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Welcome back

I am pleased you are back on the road again after so many detours - you have proved yourself a tuffy. Keep at it.

Not sure the carp will be so pleased:surprise::grin2:

Geoff


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Well I'm damned!!! Having you back is great news Ray.

It's been very dull since you've been away. Everyone's been far too nice to one another > and it needs someone sensible to stir things up again. 0

Please keep posting.







.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Bloody ell, puts some of our little gripes about life into perspective! Glad you've come through the other side and hope rest of recovery goes well.

Steve.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that you are on the mend Ray.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Is that all? You don't hear me going on about my athletes foot do you?  Anyway I hope all is now well and you are on the mend.

Nick.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome back Ray, glad it was nothing serious


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Ray,
That was some list of issues you have had.
Hope you are mending well

Ian


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad to have you back Ray

Sandra


----------

